# cats



## kevvvvm (Apr 6, 2020)

I just got a new exhuast system in my 06 350z but under my driver seat it gets really hot that it actually melted my carpets. would it be the catalytic converter since its under the seat?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, the CAT gets very hot. There should be a heat shield above the CAT. It may be missing.


----------

